# Miglior Detailing: Tornado Red Golf MK6 GTi



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## WnemOne (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice !!!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

great work

looks like your last pic is linked wrong


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job there, a bit of a munter at the start for such a new car but a great turn around by you, hope the owner keeps it in that shape.

Interior looks pretty cool as well, gotta love the red and blue lighting, straight from Audi stable methinks


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

great work bet he was happy!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

stunning. much prefer the front end on this facelift.... looks much meaner than the mk5


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Ollie_Escort said:


> stunning. much prefer the front end on this facelift.... looks much meaner than the mk5


i agree but prefer the rear of the Mk5


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice like the new mk6 gti alot


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That does look very nice, the new shape is a grower I think :thumb:, but still looks better in white in my opinion .


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice, I do like a nice golf & these are growing on me 

Baz


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work as usual 

:thumb:


----------



## BenB (Jul 6, 2007)

Definitely a grower! Couldn't stand the new shape when it came out, but that gti is gorgeous!

I love the long exposure pics with the light trails too! Makes me want to get my camera out and have a play!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Great work, Great photo's I like the exterior of the Mk6, the MK6 R interests me.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. The r interests me but they are very pricey!!


----------



## jonesg (Apr 17, 2009)

top job mate looks great.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cheers


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm i kinda want one of them now... that interior looks a nice place to be


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Your walls and floor are the same colour as what I have just painted my garage


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

That new shape is deffo growing on me!


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks stunning and best colour for a gti IMO


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic shots as always!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looking much better


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Where the Mk5 looked boring (imo) in red this one looks stunning


----------

